# Best MotherBoard for Core 2 Duo E6750 under 3k



## pankajsingh5k (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I had a Core 2 Duo E6750 processor with XFX 650i Ultra motherboard and a XFX Geforce 9500 GT Grpahics card. All was well until last month when the I/O Controller on the motherboard went kaput(so the repairmen tells us) and furthermore the graphics card has also stopped working(faulty mosfet).

Since repairing the XFX motherboard is a problem because of unavailability of parts for it i am being advised to buy a new regular motherboard (not a "gaming" mobo) which will have warranty and easily availiable parts.

he has advised for MSI G41-P26 for a cost around Rs 2600.

I have seen this MB features and wish to ask that is there any better MB than this one. i have seen the MSI G41-P28 series. it is better than P26 as it has gigabit lan.

so are there any better MBs out there in any brand in the same price range or a little higher range?(it should have integrated graphics.)


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ the above mentioned mobo has support for only DDR3 ram modules but you have DDR2 ram modules so you better opt for Gigabyte G41M Combo  priced around ~2.6-3k but you can install only 2 sticks or DDr2 ram modules on this as this mobo has 2 DDR2 and 2 DDR3 ram slots


----------

